# Tropica soil.



## SRP3006 (9 Nov 2021)

Evening,
In the process of rescaping and I'm not finding much time other than small pockets of time here and there so doing it bit by bit. Does it harm tropical soil if it dries out? Or do I need to add a little water and cling film the tank? 
So far I've got rocks, wood and soil in the tank. Hoping to flood tomorrow.
Cheers


----------



## Nick potts (9 Nov 2021)

no problem if it dries out, that's how it comes new.


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Nov 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> Evening,
> In the process of rescaping and I'm not finding much time other than small pockets of time here and there so doing it bit by bit. Does it harm tropical soil if it dries out? Or do I need to add a little water and cling film the tank?
> So far I've got rocks, wood and soil in the tank. Hoping to flood tomorrow.
> Cheers


Try and keep it bagged up and moist, if it does dry out it becomes dusty and annoying; plus can't confirm but I think it's supposed to be kept slightly moist for nutrient retention? Though that might be rubbish, I'm sure someone can clarify

Edit: you may also find if it's bone dry, it breaks up quicker


----------



## SRP3006 (9 Nov 2021)

Cheers. Problem is its in the scape so I could place wood and glue etc. Just curious as it's pretty dry in the bag.


----------



## Nick potts (9 Nov 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> Cheers. Problem is its in the scape so I could place wood and glue etc. Just curious as it's pretty dry in the bag.


Many people can take months just doing the hardscape in a tank with substrate added, I don't think you will have any issues.


----------



## Wookii (11 Nov 2021)

Never had Tropica soil anything other than bone dry out of the bag - though I have only used the Soil Powder version.


----------



## Courtneybst (11 Nov 2021)

Wookii said:


> Never had Tropica soil anything other than bone dry out of the bag - though I have only used the Soil Powder version.


I've found that (at least in my experience) the powder version is pretty much bone dry but the regular one is moist. Dry enough to pour and move without sticking to anything but definitely discernible moisture.


----------



## Wookii (11 Nov 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> I've found that (at least in my experience) the powder version is pretty much bone dry but the regular one is moist. Dry enough to pour and move without sticking to anything but definitely discernible moisture.



Interesting! When I did my recent shrimp tanks with the Dennerle Shrimp King active soil, that was damp too and had specific instructions to not let it dry out. (Great soil incidentally, not a sniff of ammonia!) - it must have something to do with the grain size?


----------



## Courtneybst (11 Nov 2021)

Wookii said:


> Interesting! When I did my recent shrimp tanks with the Dennerle Shrimp King active soil, that was damp too and had specific instructions to not let it dry out. (Great soil incidentally, not a sniff of ammonia!) - it must have something to do with the grain size?


Yeah I was thinking the same. It's possible that they're both as moist as each other but the larger grain size makes the moisture more 'apparent' to the touch.


----------



## GTomas (11 Nov 2021)

I have have had the soil going dry during the process of hardscaping (a couple of months) many times, never been an issue. It will soak with water like a sponge once sprayed with water during planting. 

Cheers


----------

